# WONDERING



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

Would the UKC paperwork prove that Ariel could be a bully line since all the pups where registered under UKC and so is the Kennel. On the paperwork it states that she is APBT. Just wondering?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

all american bullys are registered with the UKC because of the ancestory that were APBT. the american bullys can be defined from what dogs are on the ped and should be registered with the ABKC. if you have the UKC papers go to the ABKC website and print off the registration forms and fill them out, you will need to copy the front and inside of the ukc registration for proof and send that in with the application and I believe it costs $20 for americans to register with ABKC. the UKC papers are pretty much useless for an american bully other then to tell the ancestors , you cant show a bully in the UKC { majority of bullys dont fit the standards for the APBT in the UKC}.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

UKC is a show APBT registry. That doesn't mean you have a bully. What is the kennels name and post some of the pedigree and people on here will let you know.


----------

